# The Crew 2 Crasht nach dem man Start drücken soll.



## MezZo_Mix (20. Juli 2020)

So ich habe da ein nerviges Problem. Ich habe mir nach langem mal wieder The Crew 2 runtergeladen, aber es ist aktuell nicht spielbar. Immer wenn ich das Spiel starte und dann auf Start drücke stürzt es sofort nach einigen Sekunden ab. Ich habe schon im Internet ausschau gehalten aber bis jetzt nichts zu meinem Problem gefunden. 


Hat vielleicht jemand Tipps und Tricks wie ich es endlich zum starten bekomme?

Zur Zeit besitze ich ein Razer Blade 15 late 2019 mit folgender Hardware: 
Intel I7 - 9750H 6 Kerner
RTX 2070 Max-Q
16GB DDR4 RAM
512GB NVME


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Juli 2020)

Okay ich konnte es endlich lösen.

Einfach The Crew 2.Exe auf Windows 8 Kompatibilität umstellen und schon gings.


----------



## Galford (20. Juli 2020)

Da war ich zu spät und noch beim Schreiben.

Aber alternativ, falls du unter dem Kompatibilitätsmodus Soundprobleme hast (z.B. fehlende Schrittgeräusche der Spielfigur im HQ oder im Haus, oder andere fehlende Geräusche)


- Starte Uplay
- starte das Spiel
- es kommt ein kleiner Bildschirm (wo unten z.B. angezeigt wird, das deine Achievement synchronisiert werden). Warte bis es verschwindet.
- unterbreche deine Internetverbindung !
- warte bis das Spiel an die Stelle kommt, wo es heißt "Starte deine Geschichte"
- stelle die Internetverbindung wieder her und warte kurz, so das die Verbindung auch wirklich wieder hergestellt wurde
- vielleicht befindest du dich dann wieder im Introvideo, aber immer weiter mit Enter, wie normalerweise auch, bis du letztlich ins Spiel kommst


Problem besteht sei dem letzten großen Update von letzter Woche, Mittwoch. Edit: War natürlich Mittwoch, vor zwei Wochen.


----------



## Galford (22. Juli 2020)

Zur Info:

Wie schon gestern versprochen, wurde mit der heutigen Serverwartung das Problem behoben.


----------

